# New here, looking for plans on building garage cabinets or suggestions



## robert131

I'm quite the novice when it comes to woodworking, I inherited a lot of tools from my dad, but not his patience or ability. I'd like to build some nice garage cabinets, with doors on them, for my new house. I've done shelving before, which turned out pretty good, but I'd like the cabinet look this time around. Any place I could find a decent set of plans and locate some quality materials at a decent price? Thanks for the help.


----------



## woodworks

As for quality materials at a decent price, there is no such thing (imo).
But having said that, any lumber yard sales cabinet grade plywood. I am about to make my own kitchen cabinets. The only thing you really need to remember is that all cabinets are just a box. You don't really need plans. Just figure out where you want them and how many you want. From there you just figure out how big you want them. If there is anything specific you need, I (as others also) would be glad to answer questions. The only thing I would suggest is that you make sure you have 3/4" backs on your wall units. Tools and such can get heavy. Good luck and I for one would like to see the outcome when your finished.


----------



## Messman

I have a number of links at my site for free plans. Any number of them could be adapted for your needs. 

http://www.members.cox.net/messman123/plan%20links%20Cs.htm

Chris


----------



## robert131

Thanks Messman, very helpful link. I appreciate it.


----------



## Messman

You are very welcome.

Chris


----------



## Handyman

I was looking at Lowe's the other day at their garage cabinets and like the way they look, but not the fact they are made of press wood, or partical board. but looking at them, they are an easy pattern. With a pen and pocket note book i took a few notes and are going to build my own.


----------



## avarshav

I don't know, for building stuff in a garage, like garage shelves, why would you want cabinet grade quality stuff? :blink:

Cheapo 3/4 inch plywood from lowes works for me.


----------



## daryl in nanoose

I used to use any 3/4" plywood I could get my hands on but now days I use 3/4" good one side fir $45.00 or 3/4" Birch $33.00 and I make doors from Laminated Pine shelving. They come pretty nice.
If you take a look at some Mags at your local big box stores your bound to find someting to help you out but you know a cabinet is a set of shelves with doors.


----------



## Knot Home

*Hang in there*

Patience and skills are things you learn. Take your time, make test pieces with scraps or cheap lumber to test your joints. Ask lots of questions and look carefully at the work of others. If something seems dangerous, it probably is. There are some excellent books that will give you the basics for machine operation, and there are lots of woodworkers around who will be glad to show you how to stay safe.

I made my garage cabinets (under bench) with fir frames and OSB panels. They don't look like much, but they will take a direct hit with a guided missle! I'm considering some over-bench cabinets and will likely use hardwood plywood panels framed and faced with pine.

Roy


----------



## FrankC

Previous post no longer refers to anything as spam was deleted


----------



## MT Stringer

I used 3/4 Birch from the local big box store. They turned out OK. I used 1/2 inch for the backs with a 3/4 inch support strip and mounted them on the wall with a French cleat system.

I added a face frame to each one once they were hung on the wall.

They have worked out nicely, hold a lot of weight, and are very handy.


----------



## woodchux

Great ideas/suggestions from previous posts! Consider measuring your larger tools and the area intended for your cabinets, and do a layout of the tools you plan to store behind the doors. Also using the Kreg system of fastening wood together is a quick way to build most cabinets. IMO woodworking should not be a hurry up event as mistakes will show in your work, and take pics for reference - and our viewing. Be safe.


----------



## jim.scrollsaws

I like stringer's work, seems pretty practical 
Anyway, the best thing about making them yourself is getting the measurements in such a way that everything fits right in (and basically tailoring it to your own needs rather than following a pre-made design). I'd say think ahead, figure out how you want to arrange everything and make the measurements to match!


----------

